
Google Cuts Ties with ALEC Over Climate Change 'Lying' - aburan28
http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2014-09-23/google-cuts-ties-with-alec-over-climate-change-lying#r=read
======
a3n
The bigger news is that Google was a member of a non-legislative legislation
writing entity.

